# Anbody else does not like the MOV file format for video recording??



## saharac (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently bought a Canon T3i and dont like the MOV file format it records video in. The biggest frustration being the QuickTIme player these videos play in.. Dont want to end up spending time converting these files to some other format. 
I guess I'm just ranting here but does anybody else find this frustrating??


----------



## JustinFore (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you talking about playback smoothness?

You can also use the VLC Media player.


----------



## saharac (Nov 27, 2011)

The VLC media player just plays the audio, no video... maybe i'm missing some codec..


----------



## JustinFore (Nov 27, 2011)

No, the VLC player contains the proper codec.  What format are you shooting? (what size and frames/sec)  How much RAM and processor does your computer have?

FWIW, 1080p is rather demanding, just to play back.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, doesn't matter to me at all.  My DSLR's are for still photography, could care less about movie function in them.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope. Not frustrating at all. Any video I shoot goes right into the editor anyway, and after editing it is rendered for it's intended output.


----------

